# Mémorisation réglages Apple TV 4



## titigrou (5 Décembre 2015)

Hello!

J'ai une nouvelle Apple TV, branchée en réseau sur une borne Airport Express, ce qui me permets de brancher le son de l'apple TV sur ma chaine hifi.

Par contre, chose très pénible, à chaque arrêt de l'Apple TV, il ne mémorise pas le choix dans les réglages sortie audio, de diffuser le son via Airport Express, et le remet par défaut sur Apple TV (donc sur la TV via le cable HDMI).

Quelqu'un a une idée pour contrer cela?

Merci.

Antoine


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Décembre 2015)

En effet, je confirme de mon côté l'Apple tv ne mémorise pas ou très mal la sortie Bluetooth et je n'ai pas trouvé pour l'instant le moyen de mémoriser ce réglage.
J'espère une mise à jour prochaine afin d'améliorer tout cela et peaufiner ainsi tous les paramètres :
De plus c'est ennuyeux car lorsqu'une sortie externe audio est sélectionnée et bien ce n'est pas possible d'augmenter ou diminuer le volume d'un autre appareil via la télécommande de l'Apple tv.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais le problème a été résolu avec la dernière mise à jour.
Je ne perds plus la sortie audio sélectionnée depuis hier.


----------



## titigrou (28 Décembre 2015)

Hello!
Alors je viens de voir ton message! Mais par contre, depuis que j'ai fais la mise à jour, dans Sortie Audio, je ne vois plus la possibilité d'avoir ma borne Airport Express!
Si ça se trouve la mise à jour a mis en l'air cette possibilité!


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Décembre 2015)

J'ai un appareil Bluetooth pour l'audio donc AirPlay je sais pas trop mais ça me paraît impossible car protocole Apple natif.
Il faut peut être farfouiller dans les réglages AirPlay ou restrictions pour qu'il n'y ait pas de "blocage" d'accès.
Peut être redémarrer les appareils y compris le routeur ou box qui se charge du réseau wifi.
Sinon réinitialiser l'Apple tv si cela n'a rien résolu.


----------



## titigrou (28 Décembre 2015)

Hello!
Bah écoute, j'ai tout remis à zéro et réinstallé et ça marche. Je pense que le problème venait du fait que j'ai mis une seconde borne airport pour étendre le réseau entre temps! Mais là tout fonctionne nickel!
C'est assez chouette quand tout marche!


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Décembre 2015)

Oui ça arrive parfois.
J'ai réglé la plupart des problèmes de connexion avec une Time Capsule branchée directement à la box (en désactivant donc le wifi de la box).
Mais avec une connexion sans fil ça peut toujours arriver.


----------

